# the new addition



## tricia beaver (Jul 16, 2011)

Jon and I found this old boy down at the lake, a block away from the house. we asked around ans he has been on the streets for some time now. no one has come to claim him or posted any signs. jon wants to keep him. and he is a good dog, so its most likely going to happen.



















ya he is a pretty boy!



























he's got some bad teeth though >.<


----------



## Scarlett_O' (May 19, 2011)

He is ADORABLE!!!!

I cant remember, what ever happened to that black chow boy??:smile:


----------



## Sprocket (Oct 4, 2011)

aww He looks so much like Drews parents dog that died in July. That old boy does look like a really nice dog.


----------



## Nana52 (Apr 28, 2012)

Love the grayish color. Make him look very distinguished. He also has the look of someone who knows he's found a home at last


----------



## tricia beaver (Jul 16, 2011)

Scarlett_O' said:


> He is ADORABLE!!!!
> 
> I cant remember, what ever happened to that black chow boy??:smile:


*sigh* after a whole month of putting up "found dog" signs, then "free dog" signs and a SINGLE internet ad, the owner saw the internet ad. didn't notice the signs at all >.> so he is back home with his owners.


----------



## Scarlett_O' (May 19, 2011)

tricia beaver said:


> *sigh* after a whole month of putting up "found dog" signs, then "free dog" signs and a SINGLE internet ad, the owner saw the internet ad. didn't notice the signs at all >.> so he is back home with his owners.


Ah, ok...I couldnt remember if I knew and forgot or if I didnt know!LOL

Well Im VERY glad that he got back with his owners(since I know it had to have been a good home for you to have sent him back to them!:wink

And this guy is just ADORABLE!:biggrin:


----------



## Rvent (Apr 15, 2012)

He looks like a gentle ol soul, He is lucky to have found you.


----------



## wolfsnaps88 (Jan 2, 2012)

Thanks for taking care of him until you found his owner


----------



## Janet At Nutro (Mar 11, 2011)

Congratulations on your new addition!
I wonder how old he is.
He looks like such a sweetheart.
I am glad that you took him in.


----------



## bett (Mar 15, 2012)

he sure is lucky to have found you!


----------



## DaneMama (Jun 27, 2008)

Congrats on the new addition! I love old wise looking faces on dogs....


----------



## Suzy (Aug 17, 2012)

Aaawwww bless him, he's lucky to have found you:smile:


----------



## CorgiPaws (Mar 31, 2009)

What a handsome boy! Congrats on the new addition.


----------



## tricia beaver (Jul 16, 2011)

I just wish he would stop running back down to the lake when we let him outside for over a minute without playing with him. every time >.<



Scarlett_O' said:


> Ah, ok...I couldnt remember if I knew and forgot or if I didnt know!LOL
> 
> Well Im VERY glad that he got back with his owners(since I know it had to have been a good home for you to have sent him back to them!:wink
> 
> And this guy is just ADORABLE!:biggrin:


 and I'm not to sure about that. I wasn't home when they came and got him, my husband was.


----------



## NewYorkDogue (Sep 27, 2011)

He looks so sweet... what a lucky boy to have found you.


----------



## Herzo (Feb 5, 2011)

So glad you are going to give him a home. Hopefully he will settle in and stop running down there. If he has been living down there maybe that all he knows. I can't believe no one else would do anything about him if they knew he was running the streets.


----------



## doggiedad (Jan 23, 2011)

nice looking dog. i'm glad you're giving him a home?
did the new dog and your other dog get along
from their first meeting?


----------



## Chocx2 (Nov 16, 2009)

Hope he was happy going home? Was he missing his teeth in that last pic? Anyway maybe he will be back for a visit :tongue1:


----------

